# Searching kernels



## tinchoska

Thats why I write this thread I wanna have all kernels for sensation to try them all, till now I tested faux, bricked, anthrax (not much) and a little bit sebastianfm, there is any other kernel?

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Super SKA revolucionario 6.6.7 w/beats, nunca vistes algo así....


----------



## tinchoska

Anybody?

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Super SKA revolucionario 6.6.7 w/beats, nunca vistes algo así....


----------



## irrelephant

tinchoska said:


> Thats why I write this thread I wanna have all kernels for sensation to try them all, till now I tested faux, bricked, anthrax (not much) and a little bit sebastianfm, there is any other kernel?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Super SKA revolucionario 6.6.7 w/beats, nunca vistes algo así....


as of now those are all of the kernels for sense based roms... For aosp based roms thee is also tamcore kernel


----------



## tinchoska

irrelephant said:


> as of now those are all of the kernels for sense based roms... For aosp based roms thee is also tamcore kernel


So those are the ones for sensation? I thought there could be more...

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Z710e usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## irrelephant

tinchoska said:


> So those are the ones for sensation? I thought there could be more...
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Z710e usando Tapatalk 2


wel as of now those are the only kernel devs... well there is also the RCMix kernel as well


----------



## tinchoska

Where can i found anthrax? cause I dont have it right now, I flash the ss jeje

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Z710e usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## irrelephant

tinchoska said:


> Where can i found anthrax? cause I dont have it right now, I flash the ss jeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Z710e usando Tapatalk 2


 do a search via google, i am glad to help you but i cant do all the leg work for you... every question you have asked as of yet could have been answered by a quick search, and i dont mind helping one bit. but i am not here to be a personal concierge either...


----------



## heartlessdestruction

Anthrax kernel is in the InfectedROM forum


----------

